
Walmart is in advanced talks to acquire online men’s retailer Bonobos - samsolomon
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/14/15304234/walmart-bonobos-acquisition-jet
======
DanCarvajal
Now that's interesting. With Amazon creating their own online brands this is a
clear attempt for Walmart to compete for an entirely different market from
their current in store labels.

